# Calling ALL Expert on Moss



## aquaboy (May 26, 2005)

I have this plants (mosses) in my tank & don't really know which is which ie. Christmass, Willow, Erect, etc...)

Can you ID each Plant/s.

Thank you!


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

#2 is erect and #5 is christmas...i think.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

You REALLY should take a look at this article 

http://www.killies.com/Truthaboutmosses.htm


----------



## aquaboy (May 26, 2005)

Thank you...thank you...Thank you...rayer: 

Brian


----------

